# First bowfishing trip



## TxDoc8404

took my son and wife out on a bowfishing trip a few days ago, was a real blast , never would have imagined to go if it hadn't been for my son telling me he wanted to go after watching some videos on youtube. But we went to Lake Conroe and we shot about 11 fish , and had another 5 get off before they got in the boat. overall was a great time with my son and wife on the water, the guides did a great job of trying to put us on fish. Bow fishing is definitely something im going to get into now, gonna get me a good bow fishing set up soon as well.


----------



## texas two guns

Awesome.


----------



## TxDoc8404

thanks , i never knew how much fun bowfishing was, iv been telling everyone to go that has never been


----------



## Texican89

Awesome, my recurve is at the bow shop. Can't wait to stick em. 

Sent from my SM-N900T using Tapatalk


----------



## wiznut

What guide did you go with?


----------



## 3CK

Ummm... Grass Carp on Conroe?? I thought was a no-no...


----------



## dan_wrider

3CK said:


> Ummm... Grass Carp on Conroe?? I thought was a no-no...


I hope he gets all of em.:wink:


----------



## Major29

dan_wrider said:


> I hope he gets all of em.:wink:


Me too!!!

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I537 using Tapatalk


----------



## wiznut

dan_wrider said:


> I hope he gets all of em.:wink:


I completely agree with your sentiment, and wish they would lift the permit off that lake, but as it is, shooting grass carp on Conroe is illegal. That guide should be well aware of that fact.


----------



## 3CK

dan_wrider said:


> I hope he gets all of em.:wink:


I concur with you.


----------



## TxDoc8404

dang i was unaware of that..good to know, that was my first trip


----------



## jamesoquin

It is probably too late but, you need to take that post down asap.


----------



## Fishin' Soldier

Its not too late ask a mod to delete it. No your fault OP. The guide should know the rules though.


----------

